# Birth control to help bad periods?



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I just went to see my ob/gyn because I have had such bad periods lately that I have been sick in bed up to five days. They usually keep me up part of the night, too. I get very nauseous and also feel extremely weak and fatigued. The "functional dyspepsia" gets worse, too. My doctor recommended that I start taking birth control pills to try to regulate my hormones and cycle. He thinks I don't ovulate very often and therefore my "uterine cycle" is thrown off. I was wondering if anyone has tried this route and if it helped. I'm worried about the side effects a birth control pill might have on my IBS/FD and blood sugar.


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

when i started the pill, my periods were much better. less cramping, and they didnt last very long at all! the pill had no effect on my IBS-D. im on a very low dose though.. you might try that route!


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

My periods were always killers since the first year I got them and before I had IBS. I went on BC pills supposedly to help with the pain but it didn't affect the pain at all. I had to just take a couple of Aleve and that helped more than the pills. Just depends on the person. Even now that I have my periods once every three months they're still very painful.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

The pill can really help painful periods. If your main symptoms are not painful cramps, I don't know how much it would help. Some pills are better than others for cramps...your doc can recommend one. No low-dose for me!As for just taking a few Aleve...before the pill, I could barely function 2-3 days of the month, even with prescription pain medication for my agonizing cramps. Maria, the hormonal fluctuations during your period can affect your blood sugar, pill or no pill. I get hypoglycemic a lot faster at that time of the month and my understanding is that diabetics have to be careful for the same reason. Ask your doctor if you are concerned.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah iwas on the pill or that however the pill made my ibs d bad so instead i now just the contraceptive injection... my ibs is good and managable andso is pain and lighter periods too!


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks to all of you for your input. It sounds like I will have to do some experimenting to see what is best for me. I may try just using a strong pain killer first and if that doesn't alleviate things, then I may try the birth control pill. I didn't realize the hormonal fluctuations affect blood sugar - no wonder I always seem to have attacks right before my period! The combination of all of these things going on at once its no wonder I can barely function.


----------



## nzgurl (Feb 25, 2005)

I went on the pill at my doctor's recomendation when I was 16 because i had a terrible time each month - i had to have three days of school each month even. it was the best thing i did. totally regulated it all!


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

Me too nzgurl, been on it about 5 years now, very low dose, hardly notice any pain, totally regulates them, and my ibs flare ups around my period diminished loads too.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I have noticed a huge difference since my doctor put me on the pill for extreme period pain 5 years ago. It has been my lifesaver. The odd month I still experience some pain but usually it is little to none. However I have had problems finding the right pill that works.


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

I had a problem similar to yours. My OB/GYN mentioned that the pill could help regulate bleeding, but he first thought it wise to run some tests to try and find out the REASON for the bleeding. He ran blood tests to check my hormone levels, thyroid, checked for anemia, did CBC. He then did an ultrasound to check for abnormalities that could be causing the problem. After that, I underwent a hysteroscopy, which is basically looking into the uterus with a little camera. Lo and Behold... polyps and an over-grown uterine lining. While birth control pills CAN regulate bleeding, it may be a good idea to find out if there are polyps, fibroids, or anything else in there that can be causing the irregular bleeding.Take care! Valerie


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Yes... good point Valerie!


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Don't get discouraged if you aren't successful with the first try. I went through several prescriptions before finding the right one.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I've always had bad cramps, it's odd on the rare occasion I have zero cramps and dont even need to take a pill but most times I'm in pain.I was having spotting all through the month and heavy periods sometimes even I'd get one big gush and pass a clot so the nurse practioner put me on the pill,she said it would help with the cramps. It didn't, so she gave me Cellebrex which does help, and I find Therma Care heat patches work miracles. I was told the pill should shorten my periods which are normally 6-7 days that didn't happen. I would have a reduction in amount of blood that didn't happen either, I'm not randomly clotting but I still have to wear Kotex Overnight pads day and night all through my period because they are the most absorbant.


----------



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by MariaM:I just went to see my ob/gyn because I have had such bad periods lately that I have been sick in bed up to five days. They usually keep me up part of the night, too. I get very nauseous and also feel extremely weak and fatigued. The "functional dyspepsia" gets worse, too. My doctor recommended that I start taking birth control pills to try to regulate my hormones and cycle. He thinks I don't ovulate very often and therefore my "uterine cycle" is thrown off. I was wondering if anyone has tried this route and if it helped. I'm worried about the side effects a birth control pill might have on my IBS/FD and blood sugar.


Hay, im not sure how the hormonal contraceptives work on a whole, all ill say is ive had no side affects except i get my pains before my period and due to my IBS i have had to use the contraceptive patch as opposed to the pillall the best x


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

I was put on the pill at 15 for having heavy period and severe pain... i was sent home most months from school and i tried alot of ohter meds that apprently were good, the only thing i found that worked was the pill... and the injection but that has some evil side effects







just read through the posts again lol seems i did read it right the first time


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I took bcp's for 10 yrs in my "other" younger/life. I'm 51. My cramps were much better and my periods were regular.My IBS was minimally bothersome, bcp's helped me w/PMS symptoms too. You may have to experiment w/different brands/dosages, once I recall a certain bcp made me bleed more. Stop smoking if you do as there is an increeased risk as to stroke/w smokers on bcp's. Some people also report weight gain, but again you can try a different brand til you hit on the best on for you.


----------



## 21880 (Jun 15, 2005)

I was put on them a year after my peroid started, because the pains were so bad. It helped ease the flow, and I was give these blue pills to take if the cramps got to be too much.


----------



## 16254 (Jul 10, 2005)

hum...........well i have a story,i was on the pill for 10 years because i had bad periods, i stop a year and ahalf ago, and its really bad so im starting the pill once again,because it help my IBS and my bad cramps,i'm just scared to gain weight because when i was on it i did,but its up to me to figure it out.........


----------



## 19955 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have endometriosis and thought it was IBS later to discover that I have both. But I found out I had endo about 4 years ago and really did not have any pain again until a year ago. 4 years ago I had the laporascopic surgery and I was good to go until last year now my OB/GYN has put me on a non stop birth control so I don't have a period or the pain. I recommend you go to your OB/GYN and let them set you up with the procedure. No need in continuing to not have the best quality of life. If you do get on the pill you may have some serious bleeding, I had breakthrough bleeding for 4 months. It is all work it in the end. Another note Endometroisis doesn't really go away. I have heard it does or gets better after child birth. Best of luck to you.


----------

